# Mes Amis - iPhone et iPad à 2 endroits différents !?



## rondex8002 (21 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'appli 'localiser mes amis sur iPhone et iPad (WiFi seul) et le même compte pour les 2 appareils.

Si mon iPhone est à un endroit et mon iPad à un autre, qu'indiquera l'appli pour les personnes qui me suivent ? 

Crdlt.


----------



## doupold (22 Octobre 2013)

rondex8002 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai l'appli 'localiser mes amis sur iPhone et iPad (WiFi seul) et le même compte pour les 2 appareils.
> 
> ...



Le module de localisation est propre à chaque appareil. Il n'indique pas ta position, mais la position des appareils. Si tes amis suivent le iPad, il indiquera la position du iPad. S'ils suivent le iPhone, il indiquera la position du iPhone.


----------



## rondex8002 (22 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.

A priori ils suivent l'iPhone. Cependant j'ai aussi l'appli « mes amis » sur mon iPad et je peux les suivre sur mon iPhone et sur mon iPad.
Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de réponse claire sur le sujet.
Ils ne peuvent pas suivre l'iPhone et l'iPad ?


----------

